# Ursula, The Sea Witch



## Fiyero

How would one go about this costume? I have seen the film, as well as the Broadway Show. 

This is the costume Disney released.














Here is a costume someone did based off the film









and another











Personally, I would like something a little more realistic, and since I am a guy.. it is harder to find stuff for this. I want this to look especially good. This is what she looks like in the musical.


















I'm not so sure I agree with the design though, it seems..not so...Ursula..as Broadway diva.

Any ideas?


----------



## MHooch

I like the second pic the best, the tentacles look more realistic, but I imagine it would be hard to get around in. I agree about the Broadway costume, really didn't like the hair much. 

P.S. love your nickname.


----------



## Baron Samedi

I agree with MHooch. The second one is more the Ursula I'm familiar with, although I fear that you'll probably be spending the best part of the night picking yourself up off of the floor after tripping over those tentacles.
The third one is a very flamboyant costume..Would there be enough room for anybody else at the party?
I'm not an expert in costuming, but maybe a scaled down version of the broadway costume would be more practical, or something incorporating elements of the two??
I wonder what TC would suggest..?


----------



## TheCostumer

The number 2 would be great except you would be falling all of the time.

The Broadway one you would have to put on at the party or ride in the back of a truck to get there. To me it is very outlandish and belongs at Mardi Gras.

Here is a picture off of the internet you might consider. It has upturned tenacles and is very nice looking. This came from a cosplay site.. 










I think that this is probably a good bet . Putting it all together, well that's something different! You might have a friend that sews that can help you.

I have done a couple of "ladies". The Grandmother and Charley's Aunt come from the same outfit but use different acessories. However, I had this one made,

I also do Martha Stewart. The clothing is all from resale shops but it is the wig that makes Martha.

Check out my two albums on my HF site.

Hope that this helps.

TC


----------



## kittyvibe

I like theCostumers idea of the upturned tentacles. When I originally viewed your post with the 3 pics I thought the second one could work with modifications. Im not sure if you wanted to work with what you have, like in theCostumers pic, but if you arent pleasently plump, you could possibly get one of those bodysuits that adds weight and build your costume around that. Since you are male, that would add the lady bits and the neccessary rolls that the disney Ursula had. Just try finding a white one so you could airbrush your body colors on the suit, (or try dying it but that would be very hard since your dealing with the batting inside the bodysuit. ) I would get an airbrush if you dont already and look at tuts on spraying bodys and then use it to sculpt out nice details on your bodysuit. Then build out your "dress" like in the second pic you have and add the tentacles at the base, a la mermaid style in most womens costumes you see. With a slit in the neccessary area at the base of the dress should allow enough walking room for your legs and keep those legs/feet covered in black to blend. Add nylon wire/string and attach to each tentacle to rais eit from the floor by attaching the other end to you hand (create special gloves?) or on your wrists. I did something kinda similar where I added to my shoulder straps moving pieces, and to my wrists and fingers, so everything just flowed. It takes some real work to get them to stay in place, but I was having them against skin. If you sew directly to the bodysuit it should come out just fine.


----------



## KENNETHSMOM

I was looking for the photo that was mentioned regarding Ursula with upturned tentacles. I really have been trying to do this for several years. Now that I see it can be done,( tentacles) I want to find someone who can sew!
A close up view of the bottom would be great. I am going to try to make it full skirt effect. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## spooky little girl

I had tenticles (of sort) when I was morticia an it was a pain walking up and down stairs. Awesome idea, though. Love number 2


----------

